# +++صلوات القديسين+++



## mina1 (23 يناير 2007)

القديس مار اسحق السوري
يارب اهلنى ان اعرفك واحبك لا بالمعرفة الكاذبة التى من العلم الارضى بل اهلنى لذلك العلم الذى به يسمو لبعقل فيمجد طبيعتك وينزع فكر الاحساس بالعالم اهلنى يارب ان ارتفع عن خيالات فكري وان استند بك بقوة رباط صليبك
يارب اهلنى ان اكون من خاصتك ونق افكاري لانى ناقص عن الابرار الكاملين 
صيرنى ان اخدمك من اعماق نفسي انت الذى تفحص القلوب والكلى حتى لو ابغضنى الناس من الخارج ولكن اهلنى ان اخدم ازليتك من كل قلبى اسالك ان تجعلنى خادما واحمل نيرك الخفيف واغفر ذنوبى نفسى وخطاياي لانى اتنهد اليك انا الذى اجزت ايامى فى الباطل ساعدنى يارب ان احرص فى عمل التوبة حتى ارث الحياة بنعمتك واكون قوة وعلامة لى فى يوم مجيئك المرهوب 
اسالك يارب ان تبعد عن كنيسك السجس والزوابع الشريرة لكى يهتم كل انسان بطلب مغفرة ذنوبة واخز وابعد الشرير وجنودة عنا لانة ينصب فخاخة لنا كل يوم لكى نقدم السبح لازليتك وتفرح الملائكة فى السماء برجوع الخاطى لك القوة والمجد الى الابد امين.
(منقولة من كتاب صلوات القديسين)


----------



## عمود الدين (24 يناير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## mina1 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا لردك يا عمود الدين


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

صلاه تحفه بجد


----------



## mina1 (13 فبراير 2007)

شكر لمرورك


----------



## ramez5 (27 مارس 2007)

صلاة جميلة جداً
ربنا يعوضك عليها يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mina1 (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا رامز


----------

